# Wanted - Garmin GPS



## Alex11 (15 Aug 2012)

I'm after a Garmin or Satmap GPS system where I can see maps and navigate using them!


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Aug 2012)

The Garmin Edge 200 has currently got a cash back offer from Garmin meaning you can get it for around £75 after cash back 

Granted it doesn't have map navigation, but IMO when you're riding you don't need it. It does show where you need to go and is easy to follow, and it alerts you if you go 'off course'

It's compact, clear and very easy to use. For a brand new GPS unit it can't be beaten for VFM IMO, but then again I have got one


----------



## Alex11 (15 Aug 2012)

I'm really after map navigation!!!


----------



## jifdave (17 Aug 2012)

Where would I go for cash back deal?


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2012)

Just buy it from anywhere. Then you redeem the £30 from Garmin.

It's dead easy, all done online. You just send a copy of the receipt and a pic of your old computer.

I got an email back within 24 hours confirming my payment was being processed.

In fact it's as easy to do as the Edge 200 is to use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jifdave (17 Aug 2012)

I. Know you have to upload routes into it but does it have arrows to show the route?


----------



## Gary E (18 Aug 2012)

I wondered why you appeared to be having a conversation with yourself for the first 3 posts. Then I realised the bikes in the Avatars were slightly different 
I really should dig out my glasses!


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Aug 2012)

jifdave said:


> I know you have to upload routes into it but does it have arrows to show the route?


It has an arrow and shows the route like this.





Then, if you go off course it beeps at you and the screen displays course alert, off course and shows the direction you need to go to back on course.

It sounds basic, and TBH it is basic, but it does exactly what you need it too, and you really don't need anymore info than this IMO


----------



## jifdave (18 Aug 2012)

Cool. Last question...

Can you pm me your number so my mrs can shout at you?
It's clearly your fault that I just reserved one at halfords and I don't want to take all the blame ;-)


----------



## Gary E (18 Aug 2012)

OK, here's what you do. Reserve an Edge 800 then tell her you thought about what she'd want you to do and so decided to make do with the 200.
That way you get your 200 and smarty points


----------



## jifdave (18 Aug 2012)

Good plan in theory but I've promised to stop spending on the bike as I'm getting married in 7 months. 

This will be broken promise number 3 lol


----------



## Gary E (18 Aug 2012)

Even better, you get to kill 2 birds with one stone.

You get your bike computer and your fiancé gets a lesson in the importance of not having unrealistic expectations about her husband  WIN WIN


----------



## Gary E (18 Aug 2012)

Go for the 800 just to drive the point home, she's thank you in the end 

Do you think there could be a reason that I'm separated? no me either


----------



## jifdave (18 Aug 2012)

Ok what's your number she should ring you. 
Then later I will ring you drunk, crying and alone.


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Aug 2012)

jifdave said:


> Can you pm me your number so my mrs can shout at you?


Sure thing, just dial 0800-KISS-MY-ASS 

I used mine this morning when I did Parkrun. I just stuck it my pocket to see how it fared, and it performed perfectly. Details HERE


----------



## jifdave (18 Aug 2012)

Even better halfords are giving £10 voucher if you spend over £50 in store. 

From today till 27th. 

Voucher valid from 28th till 19th sept.


----------



## theFire (18 Aug 2012)

And sign up to www.quidco.com , put your card details in and get another 3% cash back every time you use that card in there and other places!


----------



## jifdave (18 Aug 2012)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/211927062 first crack....

its very fun, set it to take 4 mins off my pb. ended up being 1 min 8 secs off.

the sound when you fail to hit target is a bit demoralising though....


----------



## User269 (18 Aug 2012)

Alex11 said:


> I'm after a Garmin or Satmap GPS system where I can see maps and navigate using them!


 
Hey, you can have my Garmin Edge 800 free .......................oh hang on, I've been in the pub all lunchtime.................

PS You're my best friend.


----------



## theFire (18 Aug 2012)

jifdave said:


> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/211927062 first crack....
> 
> its very fun, set it to take 4 mins off my pb. ended up being 1 min 8 secs off.
> 
> the sound when you fail to hit target is a bit demoralising though....


 
Just dont start using www.strava.com every ride will turn in to a race... you'll regret it, honest 

PS. Your garmin connect account privacy level doesnt let randoms view your rides


----------



## jifdave (18 Aug 2012)

ah ha already a strava addict via my iphone, ironically set no pbs on any segments but overal much a minute faster.
changed the privacy level now, should work hopefully


----------

